# Awards



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*AWARDS*
*Hi All,*

*WINNERS* *of The Scale Modeling Community.*

Every time we have a Contest,Game or Test.

We Place the WINNERS 

Name and Avatar in this Thread and Give you an 

AWARD PICTURE PRIZE.

As Big Ed said, a 1st, 2nd and 3rd as Well.

As this is NEW.

We need to Update from TIME to TIME.

All EXTRAS are Welcome. Dave I.

Just a Thought - 48 Hours after You Win an 

Ongoing Game:-

- If You Don't Do a New Post = Loss of Award

- We Will then Give the Award to the Next Closest Winner.

- Wins Start at Bronze.

- Next Win is Silver Etc.


Here are the AWARDS Catorgories :-


1 / For Multiple Winnings ( 6 Gold=Diamond ) ( 3 Golds=Platnium ) are :-


*DIAMOND*













*PLATIUM*












2 / For General Competitions are :-


*GOLD*











*SILVER*











*BRONZE*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

As Big Ed said?


Yes I did but it was on another site I said that.
I am going to have to charge you to use my name like that.

I think one of your Brass engines donated to Big Ed, would get you a lifetime contract to use my name.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

These engines of yours will be fine. :thumbsup:

With the track and free shipping.
Might as well throw in the corral and trees too.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, Ed----that does include the tranny and control system, doesn't it?


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

OK King Edward,
I will set you up for Life Mate.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Hey, Ed----that does include the tranny and control system, doesn't it?



Sure if he wants to throw that in too.

Giants has some nice trains.:thumbsup:


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*June 2011 picture competition*

Well Done *shaygetz*.








First Prize
BEST PICTURE GOLD AWARD.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*JUNE 2011 Picture Competition*

Well Done *tankist*.








Competition SILVER Award.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*JUNE 2011 Picture Competition*

Well Done *norgale*.
Competition BRONZE Award.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*Well Done SHAYGETZ.








First Prize










BEST PICTURE GOLD AWARD.*


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Well Done TANKIST









Second Prize









Well Done SWIGGY









Second Prize









Competition SILVER Award.


----------

